# More scripts



## abiliao (Sep 28, 2012)

hello

is there any way to increase the number of scripts used together for instruments and for multis in Kontakt 5?

As you guys should know only allows use kontakt 4 for instrument and 4 for multis.

is there any way to use more scripts?


thank you


----------



## sonaht (Sep 28, 2012)

It's 5 and 5 and no you can't add more... why would you anyways?


----------



## abiliao (Sep 28, 2012)

you do not know any script that does it?


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2012)

A script that does what?? Generate more script slots? The question doesn't make too much sense to me but sometimes I get a little dense :lol:


----------



## abiliao (Sep 28, 2012)

Big Bob @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> A script that does what?? Generate more script slots? The question doesn't make too much sense to me but sometimes I get a little dense :lol:





yes , Generate more script slots .


you know?



thank you


----------



## mk282 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not possible.


However MachFive3 has unlimited number of slots for script and you can insert them at any level: multi, instrument, group, zone.


----------



## abiliao (Sep 29, 2012)

mk282 @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Not possible.
> 
> 
> However MachFive3 has unlimited number of slots for script and you can insert them at any level: multi, instrument, group, zone.






what: MachFive3?

is a script? where do I get?

thank you


----------



## mk282 (Sep 29, 2012)

Please use Google... :roll:


----------



## abiliao (Sep 29, 2012)

mk282 @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Please use Google... :roll:






hello


There MachFive3 standalone for Windows 7 64bit?


the scripts to use the Kontakt 5 in MachFive3? in VST? Standalone and?

thank you very much


----------



## Reegs (Sep 29, 2012)

Keep Googling 

Machfive is a competing product to kontakt.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL, LOL. :lol:


----------

